# International Black Powder Hunting Association?



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anybody know if the IBHA folded?
I've been a member for 10 years or more, I got the last magazine in the Spring of 2007. I don't think my membership expired, in fact I think I had a year or two left on my subscription. I don't recall getting a renewal slip recently.

Doing a search online doesn't help either, I did that this summer, and the poor website they had a couple years ago is now completely gone.

Can anybody answer my question?


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

BTT!


----------

